# '87 B12 e16 carburetor problems



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi.

We have e16 carburetor engine. (8 valve) We are currently fixing the carburetor and are stuck trying to assemble the cold start thingy. Does anyone have decent exploded view that could be scanned to the net, (Of the carburetor that is.) or can anyone explain how the cold start part of the carburetor works? (And how it is supposed to be assemled, we have done this before and it worked for sometime but now...)

It is round black plastic cover with metal spring that is heated(?) electrically. It obviously controls the amount of cas and air that the engine receives when cold. It also stops doing it's magic if the engine is somewhat warm and you kick the gas pedal sharply. (Drivers usually do this to drop the idle rpms down.) Also is around 3000rpm (idle) good when the car is cold? (Ambient temps about -30 celsius.)

So if anyone has detailed info on this please tell us.

-AA


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

dude i have the same car engine ass u my car used to brake down every five months becuase of the carburetor so i found a way of fiing all that i got a CA18DET and now that thats going to take care of all carb promlems that i been having. ps sorry im no help


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't have a pic but there should be a tab on the end of the spring that fits into a hole on the choke plate lever. Place the tab in the hole and secure it in place with the ring and 3 screws. You can adjust the setting by loosening the screws and rotating the choke heater (black round thing).

And Nismo87R....can you fix your sig....the link is formatted wrong.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

whats ur e-mail address ill send u my web page


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> whats ur e-mail address ill send u my web page



I've looked at your page...nice work on your B12 :thumbup: . Just figured it would help everyone if you fixed the link in your sig to read:

http://community.webshots.com/user/87dannyR

Took me a while to figure it out the first time I went to look at it.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

My car has some similar problems too. It won't idle at higher RPMs even when pressing the gas before turning the engine on. But when you're driving normally, it'll suddenly idle at 2000rpm. And sometimes even at 3000. 
Oh well now I know what to look for heh.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

talking about links not working myetball ur links does work but i cant see and pictures that u have there can u fix that.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> talking about links not working myetball ur links does work but i cant see and pictures that u have there can u fix that.



Dunno what's up. Some people see 'em some don't. The pics are loaded on the same server as the text. Maybe your firewall settings won't allow it. Really not much more to see than what's on the cardomain page. I'll get some pics soon of my crashed B11. I'll put them on both pages.


----------



## Historical (Apr 21, 2021)

Question: Which other engines can fit the manual transmission from the E16 engine??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Historical said:


> Question: Which other engines can fit the manual transmission from the E16 engine??


The GA engines used the same transmissions as the E-series. In the future, it would be best to start a new thread for you questions rather than tag onto a 18-year-old post that pertains to a totally different subject!


----------

